# runners and checkstays



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

are they the same thing?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not the same. Runners or running backstays attach to the top of the mast to control upper mast bend and shape of the mainsail. Checkstays attach to the mast at the same level as the headstay on a fractional rig and controls lower mast bend, headstay sag and the shape of the jib.


----------

